# Albino Diamondback Rattlesnake



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I love these guys and think they are a stunning snake to look at (I pop to my local rep shop somtimes just to see theres). I have NO intention of getting a DWA licence but was wondering if anyone knows of any similar looking non-venomous snakes. I know lots of animals use visual mimacry so thought there might be something.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Honestly the closest i can think of is a pale albino hognose snake - similar rough scales, beautiful crisp clean markings, a head that 'looks' mean - gorgeous animals!

Google Image Result for http://www.ballpythonsonly.com/collection/albino_hognose-01.jpg


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

That was the closest I could think of too :flrt: I love hoggies and am getting some as soon as they are old enough (few more feeds) I just wondered if there was any other species out there. Agree with you totally about the "rough" looking scales :2thumb:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Great site link BTW


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

I know of somebody with Scaleless Albino Diamonds and Leuci mon Cobra! Absolutley stunning little Cobras.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

A few couple to mind: 

I have no idea if the following have ever been bred as albinos but:

Western/eastern Fox snake

Eastern hognose (rare in the UK)

Albino Gopher snake

They dont have the classic rattler head shape.... but yeah... best I can think of right now.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Leeroys lizard lounge last month
(my bell ringer for scale)


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Love em  just wish they weren't venomous :gasp:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> A few couple to mind:
> 
> I have no idea if the following have ever been bred as albinos but:
> 
> ...


We were chatting on another thread about hoggies I love the easterns and also you were right about me getting one getting him next month


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Your getting an eastern? Colour me jealous! 

Where from if you don't mind me asking? What you using for food source or is it feeding on rodents?


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your getting an eastern? Colour me jealous!
> 
> Where from if you don't mind me asking? What you using for food source or is it feeding on rodents?



No I'm getting a western (eastern I wish lol  after chatting with you about them I decided I had to have one I think you bet it'd take me 2 months before I bought one and you weren't far off :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> No I'm getting a western (eastern I wish lol  after chatting with you about them I decided I had to have one I think you bet it'd take me 2 months before I bought one and you weren't far off :lol2:


Ah sorry, mis read your last post. I was about to hunt you down and rob you.:lol2:

Yeah... Hoggies are pretty awesome.: victory:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah my post was misleading read it back to myself!!! but we totally have to get and breed some easterns xxxx So excited bout my new westons though xx


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

I LOVE ALBINO WESTENDIAMONDBACKS I HAD A BABY WHICH I GROW ON FOR 4 YEARS THEN BRED HER......I GOT RID OF HER OVER A YEAR AGO NOW AND IT STILL UPSETS ME.IV GOT A LARGE PAIR OF NORMALS NOW I SURE ILL GO BACK DOWN THAT ROAD AGAIN:lol2: STUNNING :2thumb:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

powerpuffruth said:


> Hi I love these guys and think they are a stunning snake to look at (I pop to my local rep shop somtimes just to see theres). I have NO intention of getting a DWA licence but was wondering if anyone knows of any similar looking non-venomous snakes. I know lots of animals use visual mimacry so thought there might be something.




That's a shame, my Atrox gave birth to baby albinos this week


----------

